# Is it normal for him to sleep like this?



## p-lizzle (Apr 2, 2017)

It's Aioki's first night home and I had a mini panic attack when I walked into my room to see him sleeping like this.





I saw he was breathing so I decided not to disturb him, but a new tortoise mummy is just slightly concerned. I assumed he would sleep all cozy in his shell like my turtle used to back when I rescued her.


----------



## Big Charlie (Apr 3, 2017)

That is normal. I assume you are referring to his neck stretched out. The first time I saw Charlie like that, I thought he was sick or dead!


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 3, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> That is normal. I assume you are referring to his neck stretched out. The first time I saw Charlie like that, I thought he was sick or dead!


Even Oli gave me a FRIGHT when I saw him sleeping like that. I couldn't help but wake him up.


----------



## p-lizzle (Apr 3, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Even Oli gave me a FRIGHT when I saw him sleeping like that. I couldn't help but wake him up.


It was definitely a heart attack for me. Since I've had him, he's slept like that and on top of his food, which is the funniest sight


----------



## Justin90 (May 18, 2017)

p-lizzle said:


> It was definitely a heart attack for me. Since I've had him, he's slept like that and on top of his food, which is the funniest sight



My wife and I always get a kick out of our Ella when shes in full chillax mode, we love it. But yeah, the first time you see that can be a little alarming haha.


----------



## RosemaryDW (May 18, 2017)

Startling but normal.


----------



## seanang168 (May 20, 2017)

This is normal, my star tortoises never sleep in the shell. Their heads always hanged out


----------

